# Large Corn Roast



## matts (Jun 3, 2010)

While I am still building my large pit, I am thinking of what I want to do with it.  One thing I was thinking was a big ole corn roast.  But I am not sure how or if it is possible.  My new pit will be reverse flow and will have two racks totally around 27 sqft of surface.  I figure I can load up quite a bit of corn on there.  I am thinking it will all be still in the shuck.  But beyond that, I haven't a clue.  Can it be done? What is a good process to do this?  Can I pack the corn in there or should it be spaced out?  Any help please.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 3, 2010)

Matt, Yes the corn cook will be good.There are several ways to do them;soak a couple of hours prior to roasting,-OR-peel back the husk get the silk off and smear them with Mayonaise( a trick I picked up in Mexico from the street vendors.Keep the husk on in either situation. Now you 'COULD' yuk...boil them then on the smoker,but the Mayo thing is amazing...I call it "Mayomaise"maise being Spanish for corn.A nice sauna in 220*F for a couple hours does the trick!No Butter needed
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hope this helps and,


----------



## matts (Jun 3, 2010)

hmmm, thats interesting.  I may have to try a couple in my smoke vault and see what happens.  Thanks a ton.  When I install my flow plate in the new rig, I will be putting a tall dam on it so I can add water.


----------



## matts (Jun 3, 2010)

Whats the trick to knowing when they are done.  Is it just a taste test kinda deal?


----------



## eman (Jun 3, 2010)

I 've done the mayo thing w/ corn. But i peel the husk back remove all the silk then coat w/ mayo and then.... Give it a heavy coating of old bay before pulling the husk back up.

  I like my corn w/ a kick.


----------



## placebo (Jun 3, 2010)

eman said:


> I 've done the mayo thing w/ corn. But i peel the husk back remove all the silk then coat w/ mayo and then.... Give it a heavy coating of old bay before pulling the husk back up.
> 
> I like my corn w/ a kick.


That sounds very yummy! Gonna have to give that a go.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 3, 2010)

Now I have grilled corn and I have even tried smoking it too. But the smoked ones I left on there too long and it was all dried up and not very tastey either. Now how do you tell when their done or is it like ribs this long........ Now I have heard of the mayo trick but I haven't tried that yet either. But there is a few ears in the refrig for when I find out thou.


----------



## eman (Jun 4, 2010)

BTW,

 have also used 1000 island dressing instead of mayo. YUUUMMMMMM


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 6, 2010)

Mballi,remember- you'll need the shuck "on" them( or use parchment paper from the nearest grocer) , they don't just lay there naked!LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I posted this as BBQFANS about a year ago... it's different and if you're on a diet - well sorry!

And thanks  E-man ,gonna try the 1000 island next time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and,


----------



## morkdach (Jun 6, 2010)

eman said:


> BTW,
> 
> have also used 1000 island dressing instead of mayo. YUUUMMMMMM


1k island now thart sounds interesting


----------



## squirrel (Jun 7, 2010)

What does the mayo do for the corn? I love mayo on anything and haven't heard of this.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> What does the mayo do for the corn? I love mayo on anything and haven't heard of this.


Mayo on corn has been used for decades here in SoCal, it adds flavor and it's a base for keeping other stuff on the corn. Much like the way some folks use mustard on meats. As an example they'll put chile powder, parmesan cheese,etc;. BTW. the word corn in Spanish is spelled maíz. It's all good my friend.


----------



## smokey paul (Jun 7, 2010)

I have used EEVO or butter on mine.. leave the husks on and roll them back, remove silk and add the OIL/Butter. Maybe salt and pepper etc Mayo being made from oil is just a different way of doing it and a different taste. The 1k island is new to me but then that why we are here to learn new way...

O yes sometimes when we get corn from the store the husks are short or gone. Wrap them in Tin foil after adding your oil/butter or ?? and grill/heat. when are they done well i use the "push test" like meat if you squeeze them you can tell if they are getting soft we like them el-denta so it only takes about 30 min on a stake fire..

Enjoy fresh corn it is goood


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 7, 2010)

Squirrel, if you   like Mayo.,you have answered your question.LOL  Hey,you can get Durkee's at the market
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





that's even better
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Miracle Whip isn't too bad,but...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and,


----------



## matts (Jun 9, 2010)

I saw on a BBQ show the other night on the Cooking Channel where they were grilling corn wit husks and silks still on.  Its like they pulled the corn right off the stalk and thru it on the grill.  Is this common?


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 9, 2010)

we grill corn all the time once it is in season here in Illinois.

Typically we soak the corn in the husks in ice water for a few hours then toss it right on a hot grill,  cook til the husk chars,then peel off the husk, and serve. 

Nothing better than fresh Illinois sweet corn that was picked that morning.   Its so good I typically only eat corn on the cob from about mid August through September.  The rest of the year what is available just isnt as good.


----------



## matts (Jun 9, 2010)

Basically I am trying to figure out an easy way to cook roast a hundred ears or more at once.  I am thinking it will be either be pulling all the husks off and cooking them bare bones or throwing them on the cooker whole.  I am not really excited about peeling every ear back, taking out the silk, put in the cooker and then taking the husks off later when they are done.

I have a thought on the soaking part.  What about putting a little flavor in the water when the ears are soaking.  Kinda like a marinade for the corn.  The marinade would soak into the husks and cook into the corn.  Any thoughts?


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 9, 2010)

MattS said:


> Basically I am trying to figure out an easy way to cook roast a hundred ears or more at once.  I am thinking it will be either be pulling all the husks off and cooking them bare bones or throwing them on the cooker whole.  I am not really excited about peeling every ear back, taking out the silk, put in the cooker and then taking the husks off later when they are done.
> 
> I have a thought on the soaking part.  What about putting a little flavor in the water when the ears are soaking.  Kinda like a marinade for the corn.  The marinade would soak into the husks and cook into the corn.  Any thoughts?


good idea not to have to shuck the corn yourself,  plus keeping it wrapped will keep it warm for a while after pulling it off.   Let folks shuck their own corn, it is really quick after grilling.

I have put sugar in the soaking water and thats about it,  Id be interested if anyone has done a marinade,  maybe a citrus for a twist on elote.


----------



## matts (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess that will have to be my corn experiment this weekend.  I wonder what I should put in the marinade.  hmmmmmm.  sugar, sea salt, lawry's, maybe some apple juice or apple vinegar


----------

